# HP Pavilion x2 Detachable



## qwartzul (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi,
I have question is possible install FreeBSD on this laptop 2 in 1 with touchscreen? Processor Intel(R) Atom(TM) x5-Z8300 @ CPU 1.44 GHz 1.44 GHz, RAM 2 GB. I was Debian user before and now I'm not satisfied with Windows in this new laptop. A second question if it is possible which version 64 bit I will must download. Thanks


----------

